# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Interventie lage rugpijn

## gezondheidpsych

Beste iedereen,

Mogen wij heel even van jullie kostbare tijd? 
Wij zijn een groepje van 5 masterstudenten psychologie en voor het vak gezondheidspsychologie hebben wij een interventie uitgewerkt om te voorkomen dat lage rugpijn een chronische pijn wordt. Nu zouden we aan jullie willen vragen of jullie even onze interventie zouden willen doorlezen en feedback geven hoe haalbaar onze interventie voor jullie is? Dit omdat we onze interventie goed willen aanpassen op onze doelgroep nl. patiënten met lage rugpijn.

Om een goede interventie te kunnen uitbouwen hebben we de recentste internationale wetenschappelijke literatuur onderzocht op zoek naar wat nu best te doen bij lage rugpijn. Het belangrijkste resultaat wat hier telkens naar voor komt is dat rust roest, de pijn zal door veel te rusten enkel erger worden en zelfs chronisch kunnen worden. De beste behandeling voor lage rugpijn is om actief te blijven (zowel op vlak van beweging, blijven/terug gaan werken, sporten,). Bijgevolg hebben we dit als uitgangspunt genomen om onze interventie op te baseren.

Concreet willen we een informatieavonden organiseren waar we informatie op maat geven. Hiervoor zouden jullie een usb-stick meekrijgen voor de eerste informatieavond, waar eerst 2 vragenlijsten op ingevuld zouden moeten worden (over hoeveel jullie bewegen en over de levenskwaliteit). De resultaten worden weergegeven in een grafiekje. Dit stickje neem je mee naar de info-avond. Op deze info-avond komt er eerst een spreker die de recentste wetenschappelijke aanbevelingen aan jullie meegeeft, hierna kunnen jullie naar de verschillende standen gaan voor informatie op maat (afhankelijk van het resultaat van de vragenlijsten), krijgen jullie praktische tips (bv: de trap nemen i.p.v. de lift) en tips voor de beste sporten (we zouden aquagym organiseren omdat de positieve effecten op lage rugpijn onweerlegbaar bewezen zijn). Na deze eerste sessie zouden we op week 2,3,5 en 7 een (kortere) opvolgingssessie willen doen waar we jullie activiteitsniveau en vermindering van pijn onder de loep willen nemen en ook weer feedback op maat verschaffen. Na een half jaar zou er nog eens een samenkomst zijn om te kijken of de interventie ook op lange termijn effecten heeft.

Nu wouden we aan jullie vragen of jullie het haalbaar zouden vinden om:
1) elke week de vragenlijsten in te vullen (voor de eerste sessie zou er 2 vragenlijsten moeten ingevuld worden, erna slechts 1 vragenlijst per week)
2) de info-avonden bij te wonen (de eerste sessie zou 3u duren, de overige sessies 1.5uur)
3) 2x per week aan aquagym te doen met mensen van de info-avond
4) te gaan werken ondanks de pijn
5) kleine extra dagdagelijkse inspanningen qua beweging te doen (vb: de trap nemen i.p.v. de lift, meer te wandelen, de fiets eens nemen i.p.v. de auto voor korte afstanden,)

Alvast heel erg bedankt voor jullie reacties!


Vele vriendelijke groeten, 
Lara, Jantien, Tinne, Liselotte en Samuel

----------

